# frames verlinken



## maxcom (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine HP ( http://www.svterenten.com ) für unseren Verein gebaut und dabei Frames benutzt.

Nun startet die HP immer mit dem Frameset wenn ich einen link auf eine andere Seite setze.

Kann ich die Seite auch verlinken indem die Navigation oben bleibt aber im unteren frame
eine andere Seite erscheint?


----------



## schleckerbeck (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

du musst nur bei den den Links das Tag "target="FrameName" angeben. (Wobei FrameName in deinem fall "mainFrame").

ciao!

PS: und ein scrollbar="no" würd meiner Meinung nach schöner aussehen.


----------



## maxcom (1. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Antwort,
leider hab ichs nicht ganz begriffen wenn ich diesen Code:
<a href="http://www.svterenten.com/mannschfts.html" target="_mainframe">link </a>

benutze dann öffnet sich zwar die Seite aber leider ohne navigationsmenü oben.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## webmastersworld (4. Oktober 2004)

*Re: AW: frames verlinken*

weahrscheinlich ist das richtiger, der '_' war zu viel, ich glaube nicht, dass dein frame wirklich _mainframe lautet, der unterstrich wird eher im htm-standard benutzt (_blank, _top, _self)

```
<a href="http://www.svterenten.com/mannschfts.html" target="mainframe">link </a>
```

by the way: dein design gefällt mir gut, mich stört nur ein bisserl der scrollbalken im top-frame, das könnte man leicht beseitigen:


```
<body scroll="no">
```


----------



## maxcom (4. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die Antworten,

vieleicht habe ich michj falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich möchte einen link auf einer anderen Seite zB Fussball.de setzen aber genau auf diesen frame mit der Mannschaft.

Aber die navigationsleisete oben sollte stehen bleiben.
Ist das überhaupt möglich?

PS: leider kann ich den Scrollbalken nicht entfernen da sonst der obere frame zu weit
      nach rechts rückt und das sieht noch blöder aus.


----------



## webmastersworld (4. Oktober 2004)

natürlich geht das:

==> entweder du willst aus demselben frame den link machen, dann nimm 
	
	
	



```
target="_self"
```
 egal woher der link kommt

==> oder du schaltest die andere seite aus dem topframe rein, dann musst du den framenamen als target (=ziel) verwenden, das ist 
	
	
	



```
target="mainframe"
```

egal: schick mir bitte den link, wohin verlinkt werden soll, ich loade mir dein web down (leider geht dzt. die quelltextanzeige auf meinem rechner nicht - frag mich bittte nicht warum), ich mach dir das und richte dir das web zum download her (hoffe du kannst *.zip entpacken - wenn du XP hast, kannst du das   ).

zum topbanner: wenn ich das web downloade richte ich das auch, wenn du das willst (offenbar ist da nicht relativ gecodet worden, also 
	
	
	



```
<p align="center">
```


----------

